# HostKVM - East Coast West Coast DDoS Protection Beta Test



## netnub (Jun 10, 2013)

Information: HOSTKVM.NET is hosting a EAST COAST (Toronto, CANADA) ddos protection 15-day trial.

Conditions: You write a review after 15 days.

Extras: All Beta-Testers will get a 25% lifetime discount. 15Gb/s filtered.

Hardware: E3-1230V2, 1TB HDD, 2X128GB SSD, /27, 32GB DDR3 EEC RAM

West Coast --

Information: HOSTKVM.NET is opening its doors to West Coast DDOS Protection. Layer 4 plus a Layer 7 firewall.

Extras: 15Gb/s filtered.

Hardware: E3-1230V2, 4X2TB RAID10, 2X128GB SSD, /26, 32GB DDR3 EEC RAM

E5-2620, 32GB RAM, 4X2TB RAID10, 1X128GB SSD, /27, 32GB DDR3 EEC RAM

Want to beta-test? Email: [email protected]

PM: netnub


----------



## earl (Jun 10, 2013)

your website seems to be down .. and it looks like it's using free hosting? or was?


----------



## netnub (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm changing over hosts right now, yes.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 10, 2013)

Up for me right now (though still no free dev VPS )


----------



## netnub (Jun 10, 2013)

We don't have space on dev machines atm D. Strout, I'll give you one when there is space. I plan to terminate 2 people because they're not using it anyways.


----------



## netnub (Jun 11, 2013)

We're migrating CPANEL-02-USA to a new machine (CPANEL-03-USA), which means our website will also be down for the next 20-30 minutes. In addition we've chosen to go to WHMCS from BoxBilling.

Thanks,

HostKVM.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 11, 2013)

Your email - [email protected] - is not working.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 11, 2013)

Server Migration posts merged to this post.  Already multiple threads about HostKVM.  As much as I appreciate you keeping us updated please limit it to this thread for the time being until you move out of Beta testing.


----------

